# MS Word won't print selected pages



## agarrity (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a rather long document and I only want to print a few pages of it. I click on print and the print dialog box comes up. I click the bubble that says Pages: and I enter the page numbers. The print job goes into the print queue and disappears like it printed but it doesn't come out on the printer. If I print the whole document it goes through. Any suggestions?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi agarrity,

If your document has Section breaks, the page range you're specifying may be different from what you expect. Where you've got multiple Sections and you onl;y want to print pages from one/some of those Sections, but not the whol;e document, you need to specify the either the Sertion or page range for the Section(s) concerned, using s# or p#s# format.

See "Print specific pages and sections" in Word's Help file for more details.


----------

